# Magnepan SMGa



## Lazerboy2000

I was browsing through craigslist today and found a guy selling some sony stereo components plus a pair of Magnepans. He doesn't really specify condition or their model, but I sent him an email so hopefully he'll get back to me. He was only asking for $150 for everything so hopefully I can snag these cheap! I did some quick research and apparently Magnepans generally need lots of power so could any body recommend me a cheap amp?  Are there any common issues with these that I should be aware of and is anything special needed to use them? I've never used or heard Magnepans but reviews look very positive.
   
  Should I definitely snag these up assuming they work, and then find an amp?


----------



## mythless

Depending on the age, there's no doubt in my mind the Magnepan's coil will need to be re-glued.  However, you will need to go and check them out, hear them and see them.  If there is a rattling noise at certain frequencies that mean the coils have been delaminated and need to be re-glued.  A very easy process from what I've read.  I'm also in the market of obtaining a pair myself MG 1.4 but I do know they need to be re-glued.  Sadly, the owner is hard to get a hold of.  However, these speakers do sound incredible.  Very smooth mid and high with decent bass, it's like the RE0, punchy bass and goes deep but doesn't have the depth and impact of some dynamic speakers. 
   
  For amp, hrmmm....you need something that produces both voltage and current.  If you can find an amp that produces over 100wpc I think that should be good or HK vxi model or any HK high current models should do the trick.  But, I have no idea when it comes to amplifier.  I am still wondering if I can even drive them, if I get a pair.  How cheap is cheap?  If his sony stuff can drive them, ask for a package deal.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Alright the guy finally got back to me and sent me this picture. It seems like he's fairly oblivious to the quality and reputation they have as he is shocked by the interest.  He also said he didn't use them since he had another pair.  He will test them tonight to see if they work and hopefully I can check them out this weekend. Obviously the cover is torn and will need some work, but are these worth getting my hands on, if its cheap?
   
  How difficult is it to repair these? I've never repaired speakers before and while I'm good with basic repairs, I don't know electronics or anything complicated. This could be a fun project though if its worth it
   
  The model is SMGa
   

   
  Also is anybody able to identify the speakers in the background of the photo on the table?


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> I was browsing through craigslist today and found a guy selling some sony stereo components plus a pair of Magnepans. He doesn't really specify condition or their model, but I sent him an email so hopefully he'll get back to me. He was only asking for $150 for everything so hopefully I can snag these cheap! I did some quick research and apparently Magnepans generally need lots of power so could any body recommend me a cheap amp?  Are there any common issues with these that I should be aware of and is anything special needed to use them? I've never used or heard Magnepans but reviews look very positive.
> 
> Should I definitely snag these up assuming they work, and then find an amp?


 

 You need to really look those over. Maggies have a problem of delamantion which cause the wires to come loose. I would bring a flashlight to examine the speaker by looking thru the socks and making sure that they are not delamanting or you would need maggie to do a rebuild which they will do on any of their speakers, Figure on a 100W amp to drive them well.


----------



## Frank I

Quote: 





lazerboy2000 said:


> Alright the guy finally got back to me and sent me this picture. It seems like he's fairly oblivious to the quality and reputation they have as he is shocked by the interest.  He also said he didn't use them since he had another pair.  He will test them tonight to see if they work and hopefully I can check them out this weekend. Obviously the cover is torn and will need some work, but are these worth getting my hands on, if its cheap?
> 
> How difficult is it to repair these? I've never repaired speakers before and while I'm good with basic repairs, I don't know electronics or anything complicated. This could be a fun project though if its worth it
> 
> ...


 


  They were replaced by the MMG. I would ask on the audio asylum and post the picture in the planar asylum you will have 50-60 responses quickly. If all they need is a new sock and they work with no delamantion it may be worth it. Remeber new MMG cost 600.00


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Yeah tough call. If you don't know much about it, I would stay away and look at new MMG's instead if you are interested in Magnepan. This might end up being a loss for you and just take up room instead of a good deal. Just sayin', you don't know what you don't know. However there is still a chance that the seller is indeed selling them for cheap and they are in ok shape. This is one decision you would have to make yourself by inspecting the speaker.
   
  As for the amp, cheap and lots of power dont go together in the same sentence, but then, cheap is a relative term, 1000$ might very well be cheap for you.
   
  But under 500$ the two amps that can deliver good amounts of power are the Onkyo 9555 and the HK 3490.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

Yeah I didn't realize how poor condition they would be in when I first posted. Considering how it'd cost me to buy them, get them repaired, get an amp, and I'm still in college is a problem. I don't even currently have room for them so they'd be sitting in storage for who knows how long till I get another place. 
   
  Here's the Craigslist post if anybody is in SW Virginia
http://blacksburg.craigslist.org/ele/2098534139.html
   
  Here's the post I made on Audio Asylum if anybody is interested following it.
http://www.audioasylum.com/cgi/t.mpl?f=mug&m=165124


----------



## mythless

Here is a link on how to reglue the coils.
   
http://www.integracoustics.com/MUG/MUG/tweaks/peter_gunn/repair.html
   
  I don't know much about 90s electronics but I would try to bargain for less due to the overall condition of the speakers.


----------

